# Solar power source for patio lights and fountain?



## otherchuck (Jul 27, 2017)

Greetings all! 

Firstly, allow me to disclaim that I know very little about solar power, but am keen to learn. My wife and I live in southern California, USA, and are looking into solar power to go off-grid (big job...not imminent), but in the meantime, I have a smaller solar agenda:

We have a fountain in our garden and a patio pergola with a string of Provence-style hanging lights; both of those were powered by an outlet that has died, and currently the only way to get power out to them is via extension cords. It would be ideal if I could put a solar panel(s) out in the yard, and whatever unit is needed to convert the power to AC, and use that to power the fountain in the day, and sometimes light the pergola lights at night. Thus, the system would have to have some power storage capability.

I have seen some 'portable' solar power generating systems that are marketed towards campers, and that seems closest to what I would want, but I was wondering if they would work for my needs or if there is something better. Any advice at all is greatly appreciated!

Chuck


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Are you just looking to experiment with olar, or are you going to want to eventually add on to your micro-system?

Others here will tell you to not bother with junk components, but those Harbor Freight solar kits with an add-on $25 charge controller also from harbor freight has held up really well for me. The charge controller in the kit, is worthless just a heads up. You wll also need an inverter (rv inverter would work) and a battery or two for this application.

At the end of the day it would be far cheaper to fix the broken outlet, but way less educational or fun!


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Fixing the outlet also solves a potential problem that could cost your everything.

To have an idea what will work for solar we (you) need to examine your load a little more. What's the wattage of those lights and fountain and how long are they on daily? Worst case. What's your location so we have an idea how much sun is available? Do you plan on using this year round or only seasonal? What seasons?

Would you consider changing over to 12DC lights and pump? Then you don't need an inverter.

Harbour freight setups are just toys for experimenting. I find a 100W Renogy panel will provide twice the power and more reliability for less $. There size also matches up closer to the charging needs of a cheap Walmart deep cycle battery. They are available through amazon.

WWW


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

wy_white_wolf said:


> Fixing the outlet also solves a potential problem that could cost your everything.
> 
> To have an idea what will work for solar we (you) need to examine your load a little more. What's the wattage of those lights and fountain and how long are they on daily? Worst case. What's your location so we have an idea how much sun is available? Do you plan on using this year round or only seasonal? What seasons?
> 
> ...


What he said....
You need to add up your total wattage load or each appliance load... then.... be able to cover that with your solar.

Fix the outlet...so your house doesn't burn down...Isn't work equals problem...Fix first.
THEN 
Do your research on solar loads needed, how many panels needed, charge controller, batteries (only way toi Save the power for later)....and the inverter


----------



## Heizen (Nov 7, 2020)

What do you think about solar lights?
The Biling Solar Light Outdoor Grid is famous for its extended working time and upgraded solar panel. The solar panel’s conversion rate is 20% higher than competitors’. More than that, the capacity of its battery amounts to 800mAh, this conveys that it could store more energy, so they are brighter and can work for a longer time.
Apart from this, I think you will be stunned by its distinctive light shell grid and stake non-slip design. The LEDs illuminate brightly, so you can always enjoy a good night view.


----------

